# Schwimmteich



## Udo_Hendrian (6. Sep. 2007)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich wollte erstmal Hallo sagen. 
Ich bin bisher "nur" Zuschauer gewesen, möchte mich aber irgendwann einbringen, wenn ich irgendwann mal über entsprechende Erfahrungen verfüge....
Jetzt mal kurz über mich/uns:
wir sind eine kleine Familie (meine Lütte ist 7 Jahre alt) und dachten schon lange über den Bau eines Teiches nach. Aber alle Preisangaben in der Vergangenheit, die ich von verschiedenen GaLa-Bauern erhielt, ließen dieses Projekt nur in der Phantasie wachsen. Erst als mein Frauchen über den Katalog der Fa. naturagart stolperte und ich diese Preise sah, konnten wir mit der Planung beginnen.
Naja, wir haben etwas länger gebraucht... so ca 3 Jahre, bis wir diesen Sommer mit dem Bau beginnen konnten.
Ich habe die Bilder zum großen Teil hier http://www.teichgalerie.naturagart.de/index.php?cat=10054 auf´s Netz gestellt.
Momentan sieht es so aus:
   
Die Pflanzen fangen gerade an, Fuß zu fassen- die ersten __ Libellen kamen vorbei und durch Zufall habe ich eine bei der Eiablage beobachten können.
Fische werden wir nicht einsetzen, wir wollen den "freilaufenden" Tieren eine Heimat bieten (außer den __ Enten!!) Dabei sollen die Fische der Population von Amphibien etwas entgegen stehen....
Naja, schaen wir mal, was sich so entwickelt.
Momentan habe ich im Schwimmbereich eine Fläche von 200m² (20x10m), der Filtergraben hat ca. 50m² (3m Breite und 16m Länge) und die Gräben zum Bepflanzen rundherum auch nochmal so ungefähr 30m².
Wir haben 150m³ Wasser von den Wasserwerken a 1,5€ bezogen. Wasserhäte liegt bei und bei 10,3°dH; PH 8,2. Dazu kam durch die vielen Regenfälle noch eine Menge Regenwassers.... Ich denke aber, daß ich mit dem Wasser eine ganz gute Pufferfähigkeit habe. Nächstes Jahr werde ich trotzdem mit dem Teichwasser den Garten wässern und neues einfließen lassen....
Naja, momentan wird der Teich immer klarer.
Am WE werde ich mich dem Pflastern um den Teich widmen.....
Ich sehe aber schon die Zeiten, an dem ich faul um den Teich sitzen werde und das alles genießen werde!!!
Unsere Lütte will ja jetzt schon immer in den Teich- egal was für Temperaturen vorherrschen.... Kinder eben.
So, das war´s erst einmal.

LG
die Hendrians


----------



## Patricia (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Hallo Udo,

ich denke, der Schwimmteich wird super, wenn die kleineren Arbeiten erledigt  und die Pflanzen eingewachsen sind. 

Mit einem Schwimmteich liebäugle ich nun auch langsam...muss toll sein, im eigenen "See" baden gehen zu können....

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Das sieht doch schon mal klasse aus. Und Rasen mähen müsst ihr auch nicht mehr  

Meine bessere Hälfte würde mich umbringen bei soviel Wasser  


Gruss und viel Erfolg weiterhin
Uwe


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Hallo Udo,

na dann auch von mir: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns! 
Schöner Teich!  

Aber:
Ist das schon ein Bild mit Pflanzen? 
Wirkt etwas sehr spärlich im vorderen Bereich. Dabei sinds gerade die Pflanzen im Teich und Filtergraben, die für klares Wasser sorgen.



> Wasserhäte liegt bei und bei 10,3°dH; PH 8,2. Dazu kam durch die vielen Regenfälle noch eine Menge Regenwassers.... Ich denke aber, daß ich mit dem Wasser eine ganz gute Pufferfähigkeit habe. Nächstes Jahr werde ich trotzdem mit dem Teichwasser den Garten wässern und neues einfließen lassen....



Welche Härte (Karbonat- oder Gesamthärte) liegt bei 10°dH? Wichtig für das Puffervermögen ist die erste.
Regenwasser, ohne Schmutz vom Dach, ist das Beste, was man zum Nachfüllen von verdunstetem Wasser nehmen kann. Es ist nährstoffarm und enthält wenige Härtebildner. 
Nachteil: Wenn der Teich dauernd überläuft, geht allmählich die Wasserhärte runter.
Aber da kann man gezielt mit natürlichen Mitteln gegensteuern, wenns soweit ist. 
Füllt man dagegen immer wieder mit hartem Leitungswasser auf, wird das Wasser immer härter, was ein schlechtes Pflanzenwachstum zur Folge haben kann. :?

Große Wasserwechsel in einem eingefahrenen System machen i.d.R. keinen Sinn, es sei denn, man hat (in einem Fischteich) die Nitratwerte einfach nicht im Griff. Aber auch dann sollte man vorher schauen, welche Werte das benutzte Füllwasser aufweist. Auch Leitungswasser kann Nitrat und damit Algenfutter enthalten! Dann wäre ein Wechsel kontraproduktiv.


Schneidet die Folie bitte erst ab, wenn Ihr wisst wie der Rand werden soll und vor allem erst nachdem der Teich Zeit hatte, sich noch etwas zu setzen. 
Abgeschnitten ist schnell - drangeschnitten weniger.


----------



## Udo_Hendrian (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Hallo an alle,
erstmal Danke für die Antworten.

@Patricia
Ja, es ist schon toll im eigenen Teich zu schwimmen.... wenn denn alles erstmal soweit ist, wird erstmal eine lange Erholungsphase einsetzen. Es lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall!!!

@utzoff
Danke für die Blumen....-aber mit dem Rasenmähen bin ich nicht durch. Meine Lütte hat hinter dem Teich nochmal ca 120m² Rasenfläche mit Apfelbaum, Schaukel und Gartenhütte (sie nennt das "Mein Clubhaus"!).... also etwas Rasenmähen müssen wir immer noch.
Aber das Ganze ist auch entscheidend von meiner Frau beeinflusst worden. Die wollte den Teich eigentlich schon 2 Jahre eher haben- aber das war zeitlich uberhupt nicht zu schaffen! Wir haben ja noch die Sauna gebaut- auch selbst. Das braucht eben alles seine Zeit.
Jetzt müssen wir erstmal warten, bis alles angewachsen ist.

@Annett
Der Aufbau ist nach dem Naturagart-Prinzip realisiert worden. Also im Filtergraben ganz hinten auf den Bildern die "Regenerationspflanzen". Die Gräben sind bislang noch nicht bepflanzt. Wir denken, das ist schon zu spät in diesem Jahr. Oder denkst Du bzw. Ihr, das man noch was pflanzen sollte?
Die angegebene Härte ist scheinbar die Gesamthärte. Jedenfalls lassen sich die Stadtwerke nicht so genau aus. die schreiben nur "°dH = 10,3" Und als Erklärung:
"Die Härte des Wassers wird in Härtegraden gemessen. Ein deutscher Härtegrad (dH) entspricht dem Gehalt von 10 Gramm Kalk in 1.000 Litern Wasser." Zitat siehe 
Und ich habe mich wohl etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt mit dem Wasserwechsel...
Ich wollte halt mal so 10-20m³ austauschen. Laut naturagart sollte man das zwischendurch mal machen, da das Wasser von allein "weich" wird und man so dem entgegen steuern kann. Ich denke da allerdings noch über den Einsatz von Muschelkalk nach- soll ja auch helfen....
Und mit dem Abschneiden werde ich mich an Deine Empfehlung halten.... ich habe aber mittlerweile schon an einigen Stellen etwas abgeschnitten, was nun wirklich deutlich übersteht, um an anderen Stellen mit Kaltschweißmittel wieder anzukleben. (Die Gräben habe ich dann doch größer gemacht, als ursprünglich geplant)

LG
Udo


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Hallo Udo,

mit bepflanzen meinte ich nicht unbedingt die Ufergräben. Die haben tatsächlich noch Zeit, denn sie tragen zum biologischen Gleichgewicht kaum bei.
Wenn Du noch irgendwo halbwegs ordentliche Pflanzen siehst, die herunter gesetzt sind, dann schlag zu und setzt sie auch *in* den Teich (Ausnahme Großer __ Rohrkolben und __ Schilfrohr (klick)). Natürlich werden die erstmal rückwärts wachsen. Wir haben halt Herbst.
Aber im Frühjahr können sie direkt loslegen und müssen sich nicht erst noch eingewöhnen. 
In einem neuen Teich kann man nicht genug Pflanzen haben.

Weitere Bezugsquellen für Pflanzen findest Du u.a. in diesem Thread.

Der von Dir angegebene Wert dürfte die Gesamthärte (Gh) sein. Für die Pufferung des pH-Wertes ist aber die Karbonathärte (Kh) zuständig - einfach mal irgendwann einen entsprechenden Wassertest im Zooladen mitnehmen.
Zur Wasseraufhärtung (Kh)würde ich auch eher Muschelkalk nehmen, als neues Leitungswasser hinzuzufügen. Der enthält wenigstens keine "Algennährstoffe".
Aber wie gesagt, ganz so wild ist das bei einem fischlosen Teich eh nicht! Also keine Hektik deswegen...


----------



## thias (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Hallo Udo,

herzlich willkommen bei den Teichbauern.

Sieht schon richtig gut aus, dein Schwimmteich. Wie man erkennen kann, steckt auch ein gutes Konzept dahinter (NG  ).
Bei den Pflanzen würde ich bei NG anfragen, was die davon halten. Es ist richtig, die können sich im Herbst schon eingewöhnen und im Frühjahr gleich starten. Ich war mit den NG-Pflanzen sehr zufrieden.

Wusste noch gar nicht, dass es bei NG eine Galerie gibt, das Forum dort ist ja recht ruhig.

P.S. Wäre dieser Thread nicht besser in der Rubrik Schwimmteiche aufgehoben?


----------



## jochen (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Hallo,



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wäre dieser Thread nicht besser in der Rubrik Schwimmteiche aufgehoben?



 

hab`s gemacht...


----------



## Udo_Hendrian (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Na denn werde ich mich mal umschauen, ob ich nicht noch irgendwo etwas abstauben kann.
Bei mir im Nachbarort hat jemand bereits vor -ich glaube- 2 oder 3 Jahre einen Schwimmteich gebaut, der noch größer als unserer sein soll. Da könnte man zum Herbst ja mal anfragen, ob man was haben könnte..... 
Aber was ich noch unbedingt loswerden muß, ist noch wie toll mir das Projekt von Dir, thias, gefällt. Dagegen habe ich etwas auf die Kostenbremse gedrückt....
Aber Deine gesamte Gestaltung gefällt mir-RESPEKT 
Gerade mit der Gestaltung der Folienverkleidung habe ich mir die Sache einfacher gemacht- eben "nur" Ufermatte bis einschließlich der dritten Stufe mit der Mörtel-Aufkantung, damit der Sand liegen bleibt. Da finde ich Deine Variante deutlich gelungener!
Naja... beim nächsten Teich werde ich mir mehr Zeit lassen.... und so sauber arbeiten, wie Du. Aber ich wollte endlich fertig werden und dachte, daß diese Vermörtelung doch noch sehr lange dauern würde.... Daher die einfachere Variante. Ist jetzt halt anders! Unseren Spaß uind Freude haben wir natürlich trotzdem. 
Eine Frage habe ich aber dennoch:
ich nabe gelesen, daß bei Dir der Teich "nur" bis zu einer Größe von 100m³ genehmigungsfrei sei. Ist das wirklich so?
Gilt das nur in Deinem Raum? Ich frage mal "nur" so ....
(ich hatte nämlich bei meinem Bauamt angefragt, und der nette zuständige Beamte schrieb mir, das auf meinem Baugrundstück ein Gartenteich genehmigungsfrei ist)
Gibt es dazu entsprechende Vorschriften?
Wenn ich mit dem Pflastern weiter bin, werde ich mal weitere Bilder einstellen.- versprochen!
LG
Udo


----------



## thias (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Hallo Udo,

danke für das Kompliment.

Das mit den Aufkantungen ist sicher auch eine gute Sache und hat Vorteile. Auf jeden Fall besser, als nackte Folie.
Die Ufermatte ist nämlich nicht so hart und rauh wie Beton. Bei uns gab es schon einige Schürfwunden, zum Glück haben wir keine Haie drin  .
Beim nächsten Teich würde ich es vielleicht auch anders machen ...  weiss nur nicht wie...


> ich nabe gelesen, daß bei Dir der Teich "nur" bis zu einer Größe von 100m³ genehmigungsfrei sei. Ist das wirklich so?
> Gilt das nur in Deinem Raum? Ich frage mal "nur" so ....


Das ist in jedem Bundesland anders. Ich hatte mal im Netz nach Thüringer Bauordnung recherchiert und diese Zahl gefunden. Ansonsten ... wer viel fragt...

Übrigens, die Galerie nei NG ist ja recht interessant  . Habe mich auch gleich eingetragen...

@ all
Wer schöne Teichbilder sehen will, hier:
http://www.teichgalerie.naturagart.de/index.php


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Servus Schwimmteichbauer, Servus Udo, Servus Thias

*Zitat Thias:*


> Die Ufermatte ist nämlich nicht so hart und rauh wie Beton. Bei uns gab es schon einige Schürfwunden, zum Glück haben wir keine Haie drin  .
> Beim nächsten Teich würde ich es vielleicht auch anders machen ... weiss nur nicht wie...


Deine Foliengestaltung wollte ich auch bei meinem Teich ähnlich anwenden  aber wenn du jetzt dieses (oben genannte Zitat) schreibst komme ich ins Grübeln  .

Ist schon klar das eine "Harte" Ufer/Teichrandkante dadurch entsteht, aber Verletzungen dadurch hätte ich mir nicht gedacht. Ich glaub ich muß das so wie du noch einmal überdenken wie man die Folie besser wegtarnen kann und vorallem Verletzungssicherer machen kann.

Bei meinem ehemaligen Schwimmteich wurde diesbezüglich nichts gemacht.
Aber nach ca. 2 Jahren war von der Folie auch nichts mehr zu sehen (Algen), selbst die gewaltigen Falten waren derart von den Algen weggetarnt, daß selbst __ Schnecken und Fische keine Folie durch "Knabbern" sichtbar gemacht haben.

@ Udo: entschuldige das ich etwas vom Thema abkomm, aber dieses Statement von Thias konnte ich so nicht stehen lassen  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## thias (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Hallo Helmut,

wenn man "gesittet" badet, passiert auch nichts, nur tobende Kinder haben sich schon blutige Zehen geholt, aber nicht so schlimm.
Trotzdem würde ich die entstandene Oberfläche nicht gegen Folienfalten eintauschen wollen, wahrscheinlich würde ich eher den Schwimmbereich größer machen  .... Ich habe auch ne ganze Menge Sandsteine vermauert (an denen stößt man sich), die würde ich vielleicht nicht mehr unten hinsetzen, sondern weiter oben, wo man sich die große Zehe nicht meht stoßen kann...

Nun aber wieder zu Udos Teich ...


----------



## Udo_Hendrian (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Naja, sagen wir mal so, ich hatte auch schon Bedenken wegen der Mörtelaufkantung.
Diese ist trotz Glättens mit einem nassen Pinsel immer noch rauh geblieben.
Ich möchte nämlich bei heißem Wetter auf einer Stufe sitzen, mich anlehnen können und mich einfach der schönen Natur erfreuen. Da möchte man natürlich etwas weich sitzen, ohne das es piekt und kratzt- ich habe aber festgestellt, daß das in der Kombination Ufermatte mit Aufkantung und Sand auf der Stufe gut geht. Aber gerade die Mörtelaufkantung ist sehr gut zu sehen... mit Tarnung ist da im Moment noch nix!
Aber im Laufe der Zeit wird wohl auch diese Kante grün werden- hoffe ich jedenfalls! Die Ufermatte ist jedenfalls total weich und ich kann eigentlich überall sitzen und auch Toben der Kinder ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann- verletzungsfrei machbar. 
Aber toll sieht das bei Thias echt aus!
So muß eben jeder SEIN Optimum finden....
LG
Udo


----------

